# whining sound??



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

I notice on my car that starting about 50 mph there is a low whine that increases with engine speed until about 65ish or so. After the throttle is let off, it goes away. Is this normal? I believe it is coming from the transmission.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

No doubt you have a manual. Normal.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

I used to have the same problem, it is NOT normal, after reading many discussions on this in this forum web site, I talked to my dealer and he ended up replacing my rear end and the whining noise is gone. My concern is will it return with the new rear end since my first one didn't start whining until I had around 1600 miles on it, (currently have 1200 miles on the new one). I asked the dealer what the root cause was, he didn't know. He said there have been enough complants that GM will replace them within the warrenty period. So hopefully GM knows what the root cause is and is properly implementing the design or manufacturing fix in the replacements.


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> No doubt you have a manual. Normal.


Actually, it's an auto.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

PhantomGTO said:


> Actually, it's an auto.


Someone at another forum is having the same problem. I don't think anyone has answered what the problem is though.

Anyway, whining from an A/T could very well be a differential issue. It may be something as simple as low fluid in the rear end or something as bad as the rearend gears not meshing due to improper yoke install. If the sound goes away at coasting, I am thinking it is the latter of the two. Either way, it would be best to have the dealer look at it. The tranny itself wouldn’t be making the noise, but the noise from the rearend will travel.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Auto? Nope, that definitely is not normal. Thought you had the M6 with possibly a shift kit and were reacting to gear noise entering the cockpit through the boot.

I put a shift kit on my M6 -- and get a little transmission noise. Has done it in every manual car I've had whenever a shift kit has been installed because a lot of the factory units have rubber insulators to keep the noise down while the shift kits do not.

Can't hurt to run it by the dealer.


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, I will definitely have to do that. I have to go get a couple of minor things checked out for warranty work anyways so I will mention it.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

PhantomGTO said:


> Yeah, I will definitely have to do that. I have to go get a couple of minor things checked out for warranty work anyways so I will mention it.


Let us know what they tell. Hopefully they won't have to change the whole rear end.....


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

My whining came at high speeds from the passenger area. Now, I leave the wife at home  sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I was thinking it was Mustang drivers as he really starts walking away from them. By 65 your far enough ahead that you can't hear them.


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

You guys are just too funny.


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

It's probably the wife in the passenger seat. Keep the throttle down and the roar should drown the whining out... :rofl:


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

asteng88 said:


> It's probably the wife in the passenger seat. Keep the throttle down and the roar should drown the whining out... :rofl:


 :agree 
I also used to like the threat that if you keep whining I will keep accelerating....with this car it isn't an idle threat.


----------

